# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Creature Quads Hawk and Miss Tickle, Baron Von Jabba, Mill Valley, California, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/BaronVonJabba

Author - Baron Von Jabba

----------


## Airicist

Miss Tickle + Hawk 

 Published on May 17, 2014




> Baron Von Jabba's creature quads -- Miss Tickle and Hawk -- roamed Maker Faire Bay Area 2014, spreading smiles everywhere they went. The creatures' features are controlled by moving a series of levers.

----------

